# Dog (puppy) food: Large breed or regular?



## Jonas

Hi all. As the title states, I don't know if I should be feeding our 7 month old "large breed" kibble or not. Can someone please shed some light?

We started him on regular puppy Blue Buffalo and switched to large breed puppy Blue. I was thinking of switching him to Wellness. His coat looks fine, but I think I've seen better days and his stools are not consistent.

So before I make the switch, do I go with large breed?


----------



## redpointe

I have two V's, 4 years old and 2 and a half years old. I have always used regular food, not the large breed. I also feed Wellness and have no complaints with the food and the dogs seem to like it. 

Amy


----------



## Big Rick

Usually large breed is defined as a dog which will weigh over 50 lbs when mature. The main difference in large breed foods (besides somewhat larger kibble) is that it USUALLY contains glucosamine chondroitin (or something like it) that helps prevent joint problems. It's really your call.


----------



## Pineapple Princess

My contract from the breeder required that I feed Hobie a large breed puppy food for the first year. She's done fine with it so far, though she's not very big. She's always looked pretty petite to me.


----------



## Ms1234

My vet advised me that I should feed my V a large breed puppy food. She has been on Orijen Large breed puppy food since 9 weeks old. 
I became a bit concerned that she was growing too fast, but then I remembered that her parents were on the large size of the Vizsla standard. 
At 6 months of age she is now 19kg (42 lbs) and I'm not sure of her height.
The lowest adult weight class of feeding instructions for the Orijen large breed puppy food is 55-65lbs. I was a bit worried after reading some articles online about high protein content but their regular puppy formula contains the same amount of protein (40%) as the large breed formula. The only difference I can see btwn the two is that the regular puppy has a bit higher fat content.


----------



## Riggins

I just took my 8 week old to the vet this morning and he advised me to NOT feed him Orijen Puppy due to the high protein levels as well. He said that the skeletal struture will not be able to keep up with the muscle building causing joint problems. He recommended that I keep him on the Pruina one puppy food that my breeder was feeding. The protein in the Purina One is like 26% versus the 40% in the Orijen. Now I'm a little pissed that I dropped $35 on food that I'll probably not use.


----------



## jakersmomma

Riggins, I would do your own research on pet food and make your own decision. My vet, who is also a very well known vet in our area recommended Iams food and provided me with coupons for Iams. After doing my own research on the internet about various pet foods and their ingredients, I made the move to Orijen Puppy (not large breed). I did not waste the Iams, I mixed it half and half with the Orijen until it was gone. I am a firm believer that the pet food companies provide "incentive" to the vets to promote their products. They must, because anyone who knows anything about pet food knows that neither Purina One nor Iams are considered quality dog foods. 

If you can afford it, I'd go with a high quality pet food that has real meat listed as its first ingredient, not a "meal" or a "by-product" and no corn! Orijen has ingredients I would eat! My V does great with it, his stools were soft at first due to the high protein and it does make him a little gassy but he's growing strong and has a beautiful coat.


----------



## Dubyajay

I would never go back to that vet, ever.

They are pushers for food companies, nothing more.

Here is the review for Purina One.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=264&cat=7

1 star dog food. (Because they don't give them 0 stars).


----------



## DarDog

I agree, Orijen is much better. We have vets in the family and they agree that Orijen is a high quality food, and safe for puppies.


----------



## Riggins

Yeah I was in no way going to switch to Purina One, but maybe Wellness Puppy since the protein is something like 26% vs 40% as it is in Origen. I did more research and it seems like the whole too much protien for larger dogs in their puppy stage is an ongoing argument that has good points on both sides. 

Riggins loves the Origen and after research and a few discussions with my local holistic Pet store I'm going to stick with Origen. When I told the pet store what my Vet told me they litterally laughed and told me to change Vets. 

Thanks for your insight and experiences.


----------



## jakersmomma

I'm not sure if everyone is aware of this or not, but Orijen does offer a 12th bag free type of deal. i think it's 12th or 13th bag free. Just ask your pet store about it, they will give you a card and you have to save the UPC's and the store receipts but with as much as it costs, it's probably worth the hassle.


----------

